# Triban 3 - Red - "in stock"



## Cyrill666 (16 Jul 2013)

Just an update for those interested in this bike, I noticed this morning that the bike is back in stock to order on line in a few different sizes.

I've just ordered mine, very excited now...


----------



## Lanzecki (16 Jul 2013)

a 3 or a 3a?


----------



## araapatlio (16 Jul 2013)

I'm going to have to keep my eye out, they still don't have any 57in in stock.


----------



## Cyrill666 (16 Jul 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> a 3 or a 3a?


 
I'm not sure - it's the red one with the carbon forks if that helps?
Here's the link : http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-red-road-bike-id_8274036.html


----------



## Cyrill666 (16 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> I'm going to have to keep my eye out, they still don't have any 57in in stock.


 
I'm not sure where you are in relation to their stores, but you can select the 57in, then click "reserve and collect" which will show you which store has your size in stock (in theory anyway).


----------



## Lanzecki (16 Jul 2013)

Cyrill666 said:


> I'm not sure - it's the red one with the carbon forks if that helps?
> Here's the link : http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-red-road-bike-id_8274036.html


 

Think that's a 3 then. From all accounts it's better then the 3a with steel forks and other changes. Welcome to the world of n+1


----------



## aces_up1504 (16 Jul 2013)

I was talking to Decathlon bike mechanic at the weekend, he had the triban 3 and mentioned that occasionally the just arrive back in stock without a word of warning


----------



## araapatlio (16 Jul 2013)

Cyrill666 said:


> I'm not sure where you are in relation to their stores, but you can select the 57in, then click "reserve and collect" which will show you which store has your size in stock (in theory anyway).


 

Very near their Lakeside store, the website says none in stock, but I will be heading down there tomorrow anyway and I'll check it out for myself.


----------



## MaxInc (16 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> Very near their Lakeside store, the website says none in stock, but I will be heading down there tomorrow anyway and I'll check it out for myself.


 
I've been Saturday in Lakeside and there were plenty of Red T3s on display. Pretty crowded too in the cycling section.


----------



## araapatlio (16 Jul 2013)

Awesome, thanks. They only had two or three (already sold) the last time I was there. I'll be there 10am tomorrow when they open


----------



## MaxInc (16 Jul 2013)

For what is worth, they might have been already sold, I haven't checked the labels on them. Like I said, lots of people buying bikes that day


----------



## araapatlio (16 Jul 2013)

I guess I'll find out at 10.01am tomorrow


----------



## MaxInc (16 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> I guess I'll find out at 10.01am tomorrow


 
They open at 9:30am  http://www.decathlon.co.uk/en/store?store_id=PS_UK_387


----------



## araapatlio (16 Jul 2013)

Even better - if I wasn't going to karate, I'd have gone tonight.


----------



## araapatlio (16 Jul 2013)

If the proper Triban 3 isn't available, is the 5a at £430 worth the extra money over the new 3a?


----------



## Louch (17 Jul 2013)

@Harry_Palmer79 fyi


----------



## araapatlio (17 Jul 2013)

There were quite a few 54" sitting pretty in Lakeside, but no 57" - though the guy did assure me that they will be getting more in soon, so hopefully I'll be able to get one soon.


----------



## Lanzecki (17 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> If the proper Triban 3 isn't available, is the 5a at £430 worth the extra money over the new 3a?


 

Hard to say, The 5 was better with Carbon forks and carbon seat stays then the 3 on paper, but was it worth the extra $? IMHO yes. But that's just me. Many people argue that the 3a is not as good as the 3 having steel forks and other 'changes'. I assume (without looking) that the 5a has similar changes. So without looking the 5a is probabally worth the extra over the 3a. 

That said I've not looked closely. 

Have you looked at the Carrera TDF? Supposed to be a good bike, and if you get it at the right time it's a good price.


----------



## araapatlio (17 Jul 2013)

I've looked at the TDF and the Zelos, but the reviews are not as stellar as the Triban 3 and neither have carbon forks (which I'm told is a good thing).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

Of the top of my head the 5a has carbon forks and the new sora 9 sp shifters and is a triple I think. £420 I think for that its worth it over the Red 3 to be honest.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (17 Jul 2013)

Louch said:


> @Harry_Palmer79 fyi


 
Cheers @Louch, still waiting to hear back from Decathlon about the damage, though I think it's going to be bad. They had a 57cm in when I took the bits in on Monday, but no 60cm ones. Maybe they could order it in from another store, though I'm not sure if I would get another one tbh... Don't get me wrong I did love my Triban3 for all of the three months I had it but when I get my next bike I just think it would seem odd to get another one the same. I wasn't really expecting to be replacing it so soon, but I suppose I had been thinking my next bike would be something different from the Triban3 and if I'm going to move on from my 'off' replacing my old bike with the same model would be too much of a reminder.


----------



## araapatlio (17 Jul 2013)

I just realised they don't have any 5a's available either online or in Lakeside - though they'll certainly be getting more of these in.

Hopefully this discussion will become moot, as I'll win an £810 Decathlon voucher from the competition I entered. Then it gets even more interesting


----------



## Louch (17 Jul 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Cheers @Louch, still waiting to hear back from Decathlon about the damage, though I think it's going to be bad. They had a 57cm in when I took the bits in on Monday, but no 60cm ones. Maybe they could order it in from another store, though I'm not sure if I would get another one tbh... Don't get me wrong I did love my Triban3 for all of the three months I had it but when I get my next bike I just think it would seem odd to get another one the same. I wasn't really expecting to be replacing it so soon, but I suppose I had been thinking my next bike would be something different from the Triban3 and if I'm going to move on from my 'off' replacing my old bike with the same model would be too much of a reminder.



Agree re moving up. Get a strava segment up pronto or I'm speaking to mrs McPherson on Facebook again!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (18 Jul 2013)

Louch said:


> Agree re moving up. Get a strava segment up pronto or I'm speaking to mrs McPherson on Facebook again!


 
I'll try to as soon as possible but I just stopped taking the painkillers and my knee and wrist are still pretty sore. I was supposed to be going 'back to the island' this weekend to walk up (and down!) Goat Fell but don't think I'm physically up to it yet, never-mind riding a bike I'm afraid...


----------



## Lanzecki (18 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Of the top of my head the 5a has carbon forks and the new sora 9 sp shifters and is a triple I think. £420 I think for that its worth it over the Red 3 to be honest.


 

The 3 is a triple as well. 

I've just looked at the Decathlon website. There are two 3's I didn't find a 3a, but I assume this is the 3a. While the info on the red 3 states it has a carbon Fork, the white 3 (3a) doesn't mention carbon. But then again the White 3's blurb says it has disk brakes. 

Someone needs to go and take a look!


----------



## Lanzecki (18 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> nd neither have carbon forks (which I'm told is a good thing).


 

Yea, possibly . Many people wouldn't notice the difference. I have a carbon Fork, and I wonder why since I don't notice a difference. I'm no Cav after all. Close though 

Suffice to say the 3, 3a, 5 and 5a are all good value for money and will keep you happy. But then again so will a Facet 7 with Di2  It all depends on the $ outlay you are willing to spend. 

Don't get too stuck on the spec differences, most riders won't notice unless they have N+1 and ride back to back. Get the bike you want and be happy, ride and be happier.

There is, after all, a reason why Decathlon cannot keep any 3's in stock.


----------



## araapatlio (18 Jul 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Suffice to say the 3, 3a, 5 and 5a are all good value for money and will keep you happy. But then again so will a Facet 7 with Di2  It all depends on the $ outlay you are willing to spend.


 
Minimal  but I want it to be decent, so if I can get my hands on the red T3, I'll definitely go for that.




> Don't get too stuck on the spec differences, most riders won't notice unless they have N+1 and ride back to back. Get the bike you want and be happy, ride and be happier.
> 
> There is, after all, a reason why Decathlon cannot keep any 3's in stock.


 

Indeed - it was casually trying the Triban 3 in the Decathlon store that started this all off for me...
I am sure it will do me for a good while.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2013)

At the end of the description from Decathlon, it is promised that you will have"thrilling sensations when riding." Wishing you all many "thrilling sensations" from your Tribans.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> The 3 is a triple as well.
> 
> I've just looked at the Decathlon website. There are two 3's I didn't find a 3a, but I assume this is the 3a. While the info on the red 3 states it has a carbon Fork, the white 3 (3a) doesn't mention carbon. But then again the White 3's blurb says it has disk brakes.
> 
> Someone needs to go and take a look!


I never said the Red wasn't, Ok I should have clarified the 7 is a compact double.
The 5 and 3 are triples, its just that the 5a has the new Sora 9 speed shifters and carbon forks. To me that justifies the extra £130.
I ride a viking torino thats at least 5 years old, and I just did 100 miles @ just over 16mph yesterday on it and I am just as fast as some around here on £2-3000 bikes.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-5-road-bike-black-id_8239801.html

Mind seems none in stock at the moment.


----------



## MaxInc (18 Jul 2013)

And there's colour to consider, I find the Red T3 much nicer than the T5 but of course this is higly subjective. 

Given the coice between Red T3 and T5, since they're both budget entry level bikes, I would take the 3 to save money which I can spend on accessories that you so badly need. Don't think there is enough difference between 2300 and Sora groupset to justify the extra £140. Much more ROI if you spend the cash towards a maintenance stand, tools or gear.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> And there's colour to consider, I find the Red T3 much nicer than the T5 but of course this is higly subjective.
> 
> Given the coice between Red T3 and T5, since they're both budget entry level bikes, I would take the 3 to save money which I can spend on accessories that you so badly need. Don't think there is enough difference between 2300 and Sora groupset to justify the extra £140. Much more ROI if you spend the cash towards a maintenance stand, tools or gear.


The new sora shifters can be used on the drops and has one extra gear, not that the one extra makes much difference in gear range, but it can when choosing a closer grouping, which again the triple will give the advantage over the compact double.
For example I pretty much use what is a double these days 52/40 with a 30th inner (rear 13-26), my current gear range goes from 105" to 30" (just using the 50/40 it's 105" to 40") I have a 7 sp my avg gear length is 65-70" if I had 2 more gears I would a 20 th between the 19-21 as this would give me better cadence control, or configure the bike so the gearing is set up that way.
Back to my point, because you can have closer grouping of the rear gears on a triple and the lower gearing because of the inner ring, I think this is a better set up than a compact double for instance my 52 ring and 19/21/23 rear give me 71.98" 65.12" 59.46" on the 34 on a compact this is not where you want you chain being the 12 and 13, on the 50th ring what you get a big jump from 17-19-21 of 77.35" 69.21" 62.62", plus the change at the front is 3-4 gears on the rear, i drop the front its like just a gear or gear and 1/2.
I can climb some of the climbs here that arn't to bad on the 52x23 but its not really a good chain line.
This for example http://app.strava.com/activities/67738066#1304071936 but there are times like toward the end of the rides yesterday where I really could have done with a little extra choice mid range, I didn't plane the 2nd 50 mile I just did so I wasn't really prepared, and from sort of 80-85 mile mark it told, ( ok I had a big rest between the two rides).


----------



## Lanzecki (18 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I never said the Red wasn't, Ok I should have clarified the 7 is a compact double.
> The 5 and 3 are triples, its just that the 5a has the new Sora 9 speed shifters and carbon forks. To me that justifies the extra £130.
> I ride a viking torino thats at least 5 years old, and I just did 100 miles @ just over 16mph yesterday on it and I am just as fast as some around here on £2-3000 bikes.
> .


 

No worries NN, I also think the extra 130 is worth the outlay, but it's personal choice. Wish they'd do the 5 in that red colour. The new Sora levers don't have the thumb shifters This is almost worth the 130. I wasn't aware the 5a had carbon forks. I'd incorrectly assumed that like the 3a BTwin had gone back to steel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

I don't like the red.


----------



## Lanzecki (18 Jul 2013)

There is always one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

Reminds me too much of another sports team colours.


----------



## araapatlio (18 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Reminds me too much of another sports team colours.


 

As a Liverpool fan, I'm certainly partial to the red


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> As a Liverpool fan, I'm certainly partial to the red


Not who I meant though


----------



## araapatlio (18 Jul 2013)

We should all march en-masse to Wednesbury. It seems like they have hoarded all of the Triban 3's - they are the only store that has any.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not who I meant though


 
Exeter City?


----------



## jim55 (18 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> We should all march en-masse to Wednesbury. It seems like they have hoarded all of the Triban 3's - they are the only store that has any.


every time iv been in the glasgow store they always seem to have loads on display


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2013)

jim55 said:


> every time iv been in the glasgow store they always seem to have loads on display


 
Are they white ones under red lights?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Exeter City?


How did you guess


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> How did you guess


 
Everyone where i'm from hates them. I assume this is the same everywhere.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Everyone where i'm from hates them. I assume this is the same everywhere.


everyone around here hates them as well.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> everyone around here hates them as well.


 
Yay, i was right then. I love it when that happens.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Yay, i was right then. I love it when that happens.


Yep beat us 2-0 in Jan 2010


----------



## Steve Donovan (18 Jul 2013)

I must be a bit of a one off on here, but I've got the white T3 ...

... and I ruddy well love it !!

I'd not ridden a road bike for about 20 years before buying it, and although I've had a mountain bike for the last 10 years, I've probably ridden more miles on my T3 in the last 6 weeks since buying it than I had done in 10 years on my mountain bike.

It's safe to say I'm a newbie when it comes to cycling, so I'm not convinced that I personally would be able to tell the difference between the carbon fork of the red T3 and the steel of my own bike.

I had been ultimately been looking at a red T3 but couldn't find one in my size anywhere for ages. I wanted to start cycling. I wanted to start getting fit. I wanted to make the most of the nice weather and start cycling to start making cycling a habit. I didn't want to wait for a couple of months on the vague off chance that I might come across a red T3. By then, I might have gone off the idea once the nights had start to draw in.

I therefore took the plunge with the white T3, and I really love it.
Whilst it doesn't have the Shimano shifters, I actually like the precision of the microshift shifters.

If like me you're 'new' to cycling, and you can't get hold of a red T3, then I really do recommend you give the white T3 a look. Whilst it may not be quite as refined (as I'm led to believe) as the red T3, it's an absolutely cracking bike for the money and a great introduction to the sport.
Don't overlook the white T3 - it's not as bad as you might think.


----------



## araapatlio (18 Jul 2013)

Thanks Steve  I'm sure the white one will be more than sufficient for me. I'll probably wait a little longer for the red one to come into stock but if it doesn't, then I'll just get the white one (rather than the 5a) and put the money to pedals and shoes. I'll eventually have to upgrade at some point, so it probably won't make much of a difference to me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

From what I understand the White T3A isn't that much different to my viking except being 8 sp rear, I have done over 7,000 miles on mine this last 12 months, and gone from an average speed of about 10-11mph to 16+mph.


----------



## araapatlio (18 Jul 2013)

Cool  I've decided to wait a week or so, try to see if they get the red one in stock, but if not, I'll just go for the white one. The sooner I can get out the better and I'm not going to know the difference (especially given the jump in quality from my crappy MTB)


----------



## Cyrill666 (19 Jul 2013)

My red T3 is now in the hands of UPS... I don't often say this about Mondays, but I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## araapatlio (19 Jul 2013)

They are back in stock!

I tried to "reserve and collect" from the local store, but that didn't work, so I just ordered mine online - I'm happy to pay the £12 postage. I'm sure they'll help me set it up properly in store.


----------



## araapatlio (19 Jul 2013)

Available in 51, 54, 57, 60 and 63 >> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-red-road-bike-id_8274036.html


----------



## puffinbilly (19 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> Available in 51, 54, 57, 60 and 63 >> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-red-road-bike-id_8274036.html


 
Thanks for the shout - just bought a 63 for a mate - 60 and 54 now OOS.


----------



## araapatlio (19 Jul 2013)

Glad to be of service  They go quickly.

I just hope my order goes through properly, still at the "validating" stage which is a worry - I've had problems shipping to a different address before.


----------



## Pieface (19 Jul 2013)

Need a 54. And some money to buy one lol


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2013)

Triban hysteria! 
It's so good just seeing how people can become so passionate about bikes.
Happy rides everyone!


----------



## araapatlio (20 Jul 2013)

Got my order confirmation and delivery estimate of 24th of July which now seems sooooooooooooooo far away.


----------



## jessculter (20 Jul 2013)

Been keeping an eye on this for a wee while and all of a sudden they are available online.

Wife away out tonight so took the opportunity to order one.

Been commuting to work the last 2 months on a Cannondale Fatty. Have gone from 10 mph average to 14 mph. Will be interesting to see how the Triban 3 changes things now.


----------



## Nicola10 (22 Jul 2013)

Just back from the Glasgow decathlon store they only have size 51 frames in the red triban 3 left, guy says thats them all done wont ever be getting anymore sizes in, he says it will be just the white one from now on.


----------



## brett sleger (22 Jul 2013)

They're just phasing them out now i think clearing out the old stock the other month they were lacking in stock at the lakeside store


----------



## Cyrill666 (23 Jul 2013)

argh, UPS failed to deliver mine today - fingers crossed for tomorrow...


----------



## brett sleger (23 Jul 2013)

Fingers crossed mate. i wanted the red triban 3


----------



## araapatlio (23 Jul 2013)

Got the email >> UPS have my bike - hoping they will confirm that delivery will be tomorrow


----------



## Cyrill666 (23 Jul 2013)

Mines just arrived - will have a proper look after 5pm


----------



## araapatlio (23 Jul 2013)

They just updated the tracking, my bike is coming via France and the delivery estimate is Thursday... another day, but at least I know it is coming  Focus on the positive.


----------



## Cyrill666 (23 Jul 2013)

All good with mine, well nearly anyway. The rear wheel is slightly buckled and catches the breaks as it rotates, but I think that's easy enough to fix. Haven't been out on it yet though, maybe try for a ride tomorrow if the rain holds off.


----------



## brett sleger (23 Jul 2013)

Buckled? Thats not good is it definately seated straight and level? Had this with my quick release the other day and on one side the chain had pulled it forward slightly


----------



## araapatlio (24 Jul 2013)

Delivery now updated again to Friday...  It was supposed to be here tomorrow...!


----------



## jessculter (24 Jul 2013)

I bought one on Saturday night when they were apparently still in stock then got an email from decathlon on sunday saying my order had been cancelled due to no stock.

I ended up getting a bollicking from the wife for no reason when she came home from her night out on Saturday. 

Hopefully more stock soon.


----------



## Cyrill666 (24 Jul 2013)

brett sleger said:


> Buckled? Thats not good is it definately seated straight and level? Had this with my quick release the other day and on one side the chain had pulled it forward slightly


 
Not really sure yet - I'll take a closer look tonight and report back.


----------



## Cyrill666 (24 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> Delivery now updated again to Friday...  It was supposed to be here tomorrow...!


 
I have never had a smooth experience with UPS...


----------



## Cyrill666 (24 Jul 2013)

jessculter said:


> I bought one on Saturday night when they were apparently still in stock then got an email from decathlon on sunday saying my order had been cancelled due to no stock.
> 
> I ended up getting a bollicking from the wife for no reason when she came home from her night out on Saturday.
> 
> Hopefully more stock soon.


 
Unlucky (on both counts!)


----------



## brett sleger (24 Jul 2013)

Ohh that is unlucky haha!


----------



## araapatlio (24 Jul 2013)

Cyrill666 said:


> I have never had a smooth experience with UPS...


 

It is now in the UK and delivery is expected Thursday, by the end of the day  Fingers crossed...


----------



## Widge (24 Jul 2013)

Crikey aaraapatlio!! The suspense is killing me!!

Well done getting hold of one - I know you'll enjoy it! I bought one a year ago (They were slightly easier to get hold of then!) and it was a life-changer for me. I have been around bikes all my life but this is my first lightweight road machine. I lik it a lot.

Loads of info and fans of the bike on here. 

Enjoy it when it gets there (soon  )

Best

w


----------



## araapatlio (24 Jul 2013)

Widge said:


> Crikey aaraapatlio!! The suspense is killing me!!


 
Me too!

The worst thing is that it is in Tamworth... so they had to take it past me to get it to their hub in Birmingham. 



> Well done getting hold of one -


 
Thanks 

Obsessively checking the Decatholon website paid off


----------



## araapatlio (25 Jul 2013)

It has arrived - yay! 

Right before I need to go out! Will unbox it later.


----------



## Kies (25 Jul 2013)

All this talk of red Tribans has got me thinking about mine. Eldest son now commandeered the spesh sirrus, which means I can go back to using the T3a again :happydance


----------



## Widge (25 Jul 2013)

araapatio said:


> It has arrived - yay!
> 
> Right before I need to go out! Will unbox it later.


 
Congrats!! araapatio.

Unboxing it is always a thrill, (hopefully)

You can recycle the box later. We turned ours into a rather nice conservatory.

Report back soon - but not until you've savoured the moment and taken it for its maiden voyage? If you've any little niggles or doubts about the setup, good people here will be only too happy to help.

Enjoy hugely.

Best

w


----------



## araapatlio (25 Jul 2013)

I was surprised how easy it was to set up - they've basically done it all for you already, which was nice 

A very nice ride - very different to the MTB, so slight and agile but felt slightly fragile at first. I must make a mental note of the least bumpy/potholed roads for future reference


----------



## Kies (25 Jul 2013)

That is the biggest difference between road bikes and all others ..... You need to avoid potholes where possible


----------



## Cyrill666 (25 Jul 2013)

Kies said:


> That is the biggest difference between road bikes and all others ..... You need to avoid potholes where possible


 
Yep, I went out for a 21 mile ride on mine today and will be looking to re-route one section that has a terrible road surface, a right bone rattler, haha.


----------



## Cyrill666 (25 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> I was surprised how easy it was to set up - they've basically done it all for you already, which was nice


 
Were your gears set up properly out of the box? Still fiddling with mine...almost there.

Also lost a tyre-spoke reflector thing today, it went pinging off on the fastest section of my ride (36.9mi/h according to Strava) - I didn't go back for it


----------



## MaxInc (25 Jul 2013)

Cyrill666 said:


> Also lost a tyre-spoke reflector thing today, it went pinging off on the fastest section of my ride (36.9mi/h according to Strava) - I didn't go back for it


 
That will teach you a lesson for decorating your wheels with rattling plastic objects )


----------



## araapatlio (25 Jul 2013)

Cyrill666 said:


> Were your gears set up properly out of the box? Still fiddling with mine...almost there.


 
As far as I know... There was some occasional light rattling from there when I'd changed gears (shifting up and down did the trick) - but I wouldn't know how to fiddle with them even if I wanted too.

It took me a while just to work out how to get down from the 3rd gear once I'd put it there. But I never normally bother getting out of the 3rd gear anyway, it feels like my legs are flying round doing nothing.



> Also lost a tyre-spoke reflector thing today, it went pinging off on the fastest section of my ride (36.9mi/h according to Strava) - I didn't go back for it


 

I thought mine looked a bit loose and didn't see the point of them, so I took them off when I got home.


----------



## Widge (25 Jul 2013)

Gear adjustment isn't too hard once you get down and dirty..............in fact it's pretty difficult to really get it irrevocably wrong......I will help you if I can.

Most of all...............

I'm thrilled your Triban came together ok out of the box!

I know you'll love it?

Long Time.

Don't forget to come back to us for advice and help.

w


----------

